# Mit dem Bus aufs Stilfser Joch



## Schlammpaddler (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie sieht es denn mit der Fahrradmitnahme im Postbus auf Stilfser Joch aus?
Das Internet sagt: "Fahrräder werden *begrenzt auf den im Beförderungsmittel zur Verfügung stehenden Platz* befördert."
Was heißt das konkret? Räder im Innenraum? Räder im Gepäckabteil? oder Räder auf Heckträger?
Räder im Gepäckabteil wäre mir eher unsympatisch.


----------



## Landkind (23. Juli 2012)

Servus, von St Maria nimmt der Post Bus die Raeder auf dem Hecktraeger mit. Allerdings hat Dr nur platz fuer 6 Raeder soweit ich mich erinnere. Also morgens zeitig los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (23. Juli 2012)

Rad geht mit, musst aber selber in den Kofferraum des Buses reinlegen.
Mehr als zwei/drei Räder gehen nicht. Ansonste hat es in der Gegend
gute und günstige Shuttles.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Crissi (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, genau. Das Rad kommt ins Gepäckfach. Ich hatte zuerst bedenken, hab das rad aber dann mit meinem Rucksack etwas stabilisieren können. 

Die Fahrt ab Prad hat jedoch 15,- Euro gekostet, 7,50 fürs Rad und das selbe nochmal für die Person!

Beim nächsten mal würd ich ein hiesiges Shuttle buchen, die nehmem auch 15,00, transportieren das Rad aber bestimmt besser!


----------



## tintinMUC (24. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Bus von Prad war voll ok. Bus nimmt aber maximal 2 bikes mit - mehr Platz ist unten drin nicht. Mit welchem Shuttle-Service zahlst du da nur 15,-???? Die, die ich kontaktiert hatte, kosteten alle ein Vielfaches....


----------



## Crissi (24. Juli 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Mit dem Bus von Prad war voll ok. Bus nimmt aber maximal 2 bikes mit - mehr Platz ist unten drin nicht. Mit welchem Shuttle-Service zahlst du da nur 15,-???? Die, die ich kontaktiert hatte, kosteten alle ein Vielfaches....




Hab ja nicht behauptet das Bus fahren nicht ok is! Nur, der Bus fährt stündlich und nimmt nur 2 Bikes mit, wenn also vor dir 2 mit Rad eingestiegen sind hast du die Arschkarte gezogen und musst nen Bus später fahren (könnte ZU spät sein). Der Nachteil beim Shuttle, die fahren meist erst ab 4 Personen!

Hier gehts für 15  rauf zum Joch ab Prad z.B. allerdings auch nur Di + Fr!
http://www.suedtirolbike.info/deutsch/bikeshuttle/fahrplan-regional.html

Am allerbesten ist natürlich an der ersten Station einzusteigen, dort möglichst auch der erste sein, ein paar riemen dabei zu haben um das Rad im Gepäckraum fest zu zurren!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.
Wir haben uns spontan um entschieden. Der Gedanke an mein Bike im Gepäckraum war mir etwas zu befremdlich. 
Die Aussage, dass nur zwei Räder rein passen bestätigt die Entscheidung im Nachhinein. Wir wären vermutlich früh morgens von Tarsch nach Mals gefahren um dann festzustellen, dass der Bus schon voll ist. Die ganze Aktion war etwas spontan. Einfach so eine Idee für den Rückreisetag. Die Anfrage bei Bikeshuttle.it verlief negativ, so blieb die Alternative Bus.
Der Preis bei Bikeshuttle.it wären übrigens ebenfalls 15Euro bei Minimum 4 Personen. Für 2 Pers. läge der Preis bei 30Euro, was mir dann doch etwas zu viel war.


----------



## Route66 (25. Juli 2012)

Martin, fauler Hund, wieso bikest Du nicht einfach hoch ??? 

Grüssle aus Korea 
Marko


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Juli 2012)

von trafoi hat uns ein shuttle mitgenommen. da haben wir 10 euro pro nase bezahlt.
bus war von trafoi 11 euro, ist aber eine glückssache (platz).
shuttle von schlanders waren 100 euro insgesamt bei 7 personen.


----------



## tintinMUC (25. Juli 2012)

Route66 schrieb:


> Martin, fauler Hund, wieso bikest Du nicht einfach hoch ???
> 
> Grüssle aus Korea
> Marko


Aehhhmmm .... erwischt! Also der Ausreden hätte ich da jetzt viele ... Wetter, Alter, Zeit .... Aber letztendlich war es einfach die Bequemlichkeit


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. Juli 2012)

Route66 schrieb:


> Martin, fauler Hund, wieso bikest Du nicht einfach hoch ???
> 
> Grüssle aus Korea
> Marko





tintinMUC schrieb:


> Aehhhmmm .... erwischt! Also der Ausreden hätte ich da jetzt viele ... Wetter, Alter, Zeit .... Aber letztendlich war es einfach die Bequemlichkeit



Soso, der Marko!
Irgendwie bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass sich hier der falsche Martin angesprochen fühlt. Macht aber nix, getroffenen Hunde bellen eben. 
Mir geht aber genauso. Ausreden gibts genug (siehe oben).
Ich wäre ja hoch gefahren, aber:
1.) um rechtzeitig an der Furkelhütte zu sein, musst Du verdammt früh losfahren.
2.) will man erst nachmittags abfahren, darf man in der schönsten Mittagshitze hochfahren. Man will ja nicht den ganzen Tag zwischen all den Touries rumgammeln. Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist das kein Spass.
3.) Die Zeit war knapp.
4.) Mein Mitfahrer hatte ein lädiertes Knie.

Und überhaupt, was muss ich mich hier eigentlich rechtfertigen? DU bist doch hier ständig mit dem Flieger unterwegs! 

Gruß nach Korea
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle.fly (26. Juli 2012)

... nachdem der Goldseetrail eh erst wieder spät nachmittags ohne strafe befahrbar ist würde ich übers val mustair und den Umbrailpass gemütlich hochkurbel oben noch eine südtiroler wurst mit kraut oder eines der berüchtigten Schnitzel in der Himalaya Hütte nehmen und dann den Goldseetrail unter die Stollen nehmen


----------



## tintinMUC (26. Juli 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Soso, der Marko!
> Irgendwie bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass sich hier der falsche Martin angesprochen fühlt. Macht aber nix, getroffenen Hunde bellen eben.


... ok .. UNSCHULDIG! ich ziehe die Wortmeldung zurück und such mir wieder ein shuttle ;-)


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. Juli 2012)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> ... ok .. UNSCHULDIG! ich ziehe die Wortmeldung zurück und such mir wieder ein shuttle ;-)


Nicht notwendig. Ich kann die Ausreden gut nachvolziehen.


----------

